# Next Generation Nissan Titan Delayed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

There's been quite a lot of talk over the last few years concerning the replacement for Nissan's venerable Titan full-size pickup.

After the plan to offer a Ram based vehicle went away, following Chrysler's bankruptcy and subsequent restructuring, Nissan chose to go it alone when it came to a next generation big pickup, bringing the entire development and engineering process in-house.

However, those plans, which reportedly would have seen a revamped Titan rolled out in 2013, have now been pushed back at least a year, largely as a result of supplier fallout from Japan's natural disaster back in March. This has left the automaker scrambling to get production back on track as a top priority, diverting resources away from some upcoming vehicle programs.

As a result, during a Q&A session with Automotive News at the LA Auto Show last month, Andy Palmer, Nissan's vice president for vehicle planning and program management, stated that, regarding a new Titan, "we will come out a little later now. I have made the decision."

More: *Next Generation Nissan Titan Delayed* on Autoguide.com


----------

